# LP Classic p90’s $1500



## Vally

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker

Oh crap


----------



## Arek

Kinda what I am looking for.
P90 would have to make room for Seth Lover set tho.


----------



## Wootang

$500 cheap?


----------



## bzrkrage

Trying to work out what you meant there.


Wootang said:


> $500 cheap?


$2549+ tx new, $1999+tx used
$1500 is a good deal IMO.


----------



## Wootang

bzrkrage said:


> Trying to work out what you meant there.
> $2549+ tx new, $1999+tx used
> $1500 is a good deal IMO.
> View attachment 366984


I meant is it roughly $500 underpriced


----------



## Chito

Nice guitar. And yeah that's a very good deal.


----------



## sulphur

Arek said:


> Kinda what I am looking for.
> P90 would have to make room for Seth Lover set tho.


Rout it out for HBs? Would that be worth the trouble?


----------



## BlueRocker

I've been thinkin


sulphur said:


> Rout it out for HBs? Would that be worth the trouble?


I was thinking a roll your own Deluxe with mini humbuckers


----------



## sulphur

BlueRocker said:


> I've been thinkin
> 
> I was thinking a roll your own Deluxe with mini humbuckers


I had a set of minis made up for me years ago now, planning on putting them into a Special at some point.
I think it was '18 that I bought a new LP Special and ended up liking the original pickups that were in it.
I ended up eventually trading that away anyway, so they still sit there unused yet.


----------



## Wootang

What's the difference between the les paul classic with p90s and the les paul classic player plus?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Oh crap


----------



## Steve_F

Was seriously thinking about buying that one last night


----------



## BlueRocker

So despite the fact that I currently have eight guitars for sale on this site, there are two on my wish list including a Deluxe. My problem is every deluxe I've come across lacks the 60's profile neck, so I pretty much decided I'd look for a 2018 Classic and "roll my own". So I bought this today. Seller was an awesome guy, who explained on the phone that he bought it new at L&M and probably didn't put two hours of playing time on it. He sent me a bunch of pictures to confirm the condition as well as a copy of his drivers license and a shipping quote from Canada Post. 

Bases covered, I sent an EMT to a perfect stranger in Cape Breton. I was surprised that he emailed me back just now, the guitar has been shipped. He even sent me a photo (dramatic pause)


----------



## BlueRocker

Wootang said:


> What's the difference between the les paul classic with p90s and the les paul classic player plus?


The Player Plus has a satin finish, the Classic is a buffed gloss like a Standard. I think the Player Plus had a richlite fretboard. The Classic is hand wired and upgraded caps IIRC. I tested out a Player Plus when I was purchasing my 2018 Classic, and found it was noisier than the Classic (pronounced 60 cycle hum).


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> So despite the fact that I currently have eight guitars for sale on this site, there are two on my wish list including a Deluxe. My problem is every deluxe I've come across lacks the 60's profile neck, so I pretty much decided I'd look for a 2018 Classic and "roll my own". So I bought this today. Seller was an awesome guy, who explained on the phone that he bought it new at L&M and probably didn't put two hours of playing time on it. He sent me a bunch of pictures to confirm the condition as well as a copy of his drivers license and a shipping quote from Canada Post.
> 
> Bases covered, I sent an EMT to a perfect stranger in Cape Breton. I was surprised that he emailed me back just now, the guitar has been shipped. He even sent me a photo (dramatic pause)
> 
> View attachment 367066


I have no experience with this, but do people ship guitars like this in an unboxed case routinely?


----------



## BlueRocker

tomee2 said:


> I have no experience with this, but do people ship guitars like this in case routinely?


First time for me. Fortunately it's not leaving the Province, and I have a spare case. Didn't think I needed to specify he pack it in a box.


----------



## Roryfan

BlueRocker said:


> Didn't think I needed to specify he pack it in a box.


😬 🤞🏼
Mind you it is coming from Cape Breton....


----------



## numb41

@BlueRocker remember Maritime Bus too for next time. Great for moving stuff around the province.


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> First time for me. Fortunately it's not leaving the Province, and I have a spare case. Didn't think I needed to specify he pack it in a box.


Still better than this way.....


----------



## Arek

sulphur said:


> Rout it out for HBs? Would that be worth the trouble?


I have done it before.
Routing or sanding to fit HB sucks unless you have small router.
Creating “wings” in the cavity to attach the pickup rings was another issue.
The right combination of plastic wood and epoxy will do the trick.


If the deal was local I would be all over it.


----------



## tomee2

BlueRocker said:


> First time for me. Fortunately it's not leaving the Province, and I have a spare case. Didn't think I needed to specify he pack it in a box.


Ok, I see that it's not going to fly in from say BC... hopefully no one pops it open by accident.
And... it might get treated well as it is obviously a guitar. They might even use the handle to pick it up, and perhaps not throw it around!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tomee2 said:


> Ok, I see that it's not going to fly in from say BC... hopefully no one pops it open by accident.
> And... it might get treated well as it is obviously a guitar. They might even use the handle to pick it up, and perhaps not throw it around!


----------



## BGood

BlueRocker said:


> He even sent me a photo (dramatic pause)
> 
> View attachment 367066


Woah ! Good luck !


----------



## BlueRocker

Supposed to arrive today according to Canada Post tracking - we shall see what shows up if anything.


----------



## Duntov

BlueRocker said:


> Supposed to arrive today according to Canada Post tracking - we shall see what shows up if anything.


Unboxing video to come???


----------



## tomee2

Duntov said:


> Unboxing video to come???


Unlatching?? 

What if he locked it, and kept the key?


----------



## BGood

tomee2 said:


> Unlatching??
> 
> What if he locked it, and kept the key?


What if he didn't lock it and you receive an empty case ?


----------



## BlueRocker

I've made recent sacrifices to the guitar gods, which will uphold my karma in this transaction.


----------



## bzrkrage

BlueRocker said:


> Supposed to arrive today according to Canada Post tracking - we shall see what shows up if anything.


Aaaaaaaand? Don’t leave us hanging….. how did it go?


----------



## BlueRocker

Let's just say Canada Post two day shipping is optimistic. Hopefully Monday.


----------



## BlueRocker

Showed up today. Our Canada Post person is awesome and brought it to my door (wrapped in a large plastic bag) along with our regular mail. I made her stay and watch me open the case to make sure there was a guitar in it.

The guitar is awesome. Basically new, not a mark on it. All the documentation, hang tags, inspection card, birthday photo from the factory, Gibson strap and tool, as well as a fresh set of Gibson strings. Setup was perfect, and it was even in tune except for the B string. I have not yet checked the intonation. Labels peeled right off the exterior of the case, didn't even leave any sticky stuff behind. The case may have suffered one minor bump during the trip, but it looks as good as any of my other Gibson cases.

I have the Pelham Blue version of this guitar which I purchased new. This one seems to sound better for some reason I'll have to investigate. I have seriously seen new guitars at L&M that had more wear than this one. Kind of a crap shoot on a long distance Kijiji deal, but the seller was cool and everything is better than I expected.


----------



## numb41

That's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## gtrguy

Awesome! I looked hard at that one but just couldn't swing it.


----------



## BlueRocker

gtrguy said:


> Awesome! I looked hard at that one but just couldn't swing it.


Just so happens I sold my Godin Summit HB a few days earlier to another GC member, and had done a bit of a gear purge so my guitar fund was flush. Absoluely no regrets.


----------



## bzrkrage

Yahoo! One piece!!!! TBH? It doesn’t get any more Rock’n’Roll than bound black.
Congrats @BlueRocker .


----------



## Duntov

HNGD!!!


----------



## garretrevels

Cheers from around the corner in Lunenburg. Beautiful guitar!


----------



## Choo5440

Looking to sell your blue one @BlueRocker


----------



## aC2rs

That is an awesome guitar, I love the colour!


----------



## 2manyGuitars

aC2rs said:


> That is an awesome guitar, I love the colour!


Black isn’t a colour. ;-)


----------



## Budda

I was wondering how this hit 3 pages lol.

No box... Damn.


----------

